# Benjamin Moore Advance and HVLP



## tidenumone

Hello,

Tested out BM Advance this afternoon in my HVLP gun. It performed the best when I thinned it 20% with water and then added 10% or 20% flotrol - could not tell much of a difference between flotrol volumes.

Now- for the math nerds (which I would like to claim to be one also)...it was not really 20%. I started with 10 oz of BM advance, added 2 oz of water and finally 2 oz of flotrol. so it is not exactly 20% - but close enough.

Going to play some more on Sunday - will post a few pictures of what I do Sunday.

Also - if you would like to see a very good/detail post about BM and HVLP, look at this one: My HVLP and Aura


----------



## RaleighPainter

So...... That's a combined total of 40%...


----------



## tidenumone

Correct - but in what I have read on line, you should not count the flotrol as it does not thin the paint.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Advance levels so nice at 10% it levels... even if it looks a little orange peelish at 1st.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## tidenumone

Did you do 10% water only?
Any Flotrol?

Jonathan


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Water only as per TDS. I have thinned more 20%. I just had a fish eye issue, sanded, BIN' ed, resprayed with HVLP at 10% with a 2.0mm needle.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## tidenumone

Great - I will try 10% watet only again. I would like it if this works....


----------



## Damon T

ROOMINADAY said:


> Water only as per TDS. I have thinned more 20%. I just had a fish eye issue, sanded, BIN' ed, resprayed with HVLP at 10% with a 2.0mm needle.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Any idea what a 2 mm needle equates to in 1/1000's of an inch? My Titan #3 is .051, #4 is .070 and #5 is .086. Ie seen guys use #4 with success with advance on this board. I'll try the 3&4 and see what works best.


----------



## Damon T

Just checked the good old web. 1 mm = .0393 ", so the 2 mm needle is .0786", close to the # 4 on the Titan system. Cool, now I know.


----------



## caulktheline

RaleighPainter said:


> So...... That's a combined total of 40%...


More like 29%


----------



## VE HowrU

*Advance... any problems*

I have had problems with this. I first sanded the entry doors which were painted with oil (Black s/g) dusted and tacked clean. Primed with cover stain and sanded tacked clean. Then applied this H/G Advance Black with a brush. First coat went very well, but the following coats (sanded between coats) beaded up. Even after drying several days, it beaded badly. No matter what I tried, I couldn't get this stuff to stop beading. Any clue as to why this would happen? Distributor didn't have a good answer. They say you can use this right over oil if you sand. Don't believe it. I had another problem with that in another job. It didn't pass the fingernail test even after a couple days. And believe me, I sanded and cleaned the surface well.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Pictures.....

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

I am buying a 4 stage Titan , real soon . I hope it's big enough ? To shoot advance and other Waterbornes.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I am buying a 4 stage Titan , real soon . I hope it's big enough ? To shoot advance and other Waterbornes.


It would be nice if there was a chart as to what products you can spray with each unit.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## vermontpainter

ROOMINADAY said:


> It would be nice if there was a chart as to what products you can spray with each unit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Jeff

It would be hard to do because of the variables...from one unit to another, projector sets nomenclature seems to vary, as well as reduction and technique. I can get products to work in a 3 stage just fine with considerable messing around from start to finish, or I can just throw it in a 5 stage and be done with it. 

In my opinion, it is hard to look at anything but a 5 stage, and have nothing on the chart but that. All products, within reason (ie, no epoxies and such).


----------



## Oden

ROOMINADAY said:


> It would be nice if there was a chart as to what products you can spray with each unit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


http://www.spraytechsys.com/literature/wag_lit/wag_pdf/HVLP_training.pdf

I found this very useful when I was choosing a hvlp unit and I still reference it.


----------



## Damon T

Oden said:


> http://www.spraytechsys.com/literature/wag_lit/wag_pdf/HVLP_training.pdf
> 
> I found this very useful when I was choosing a hvlp unit and I still reference it.


Nice post! That manual came with my 115, except I noticed on p. 15 it specifically references some SW products. Mine just listed generic paints. That's actually kind of helpful, except they listed things like pro mar 200 and 400, not sure why you would shoot that through an hvlp. Would have been nice to list pro classic, other trim paints etc. 

In response to the op the Titan rep recently came out to one of my jobs to help with the transfer pump, and said he doesn't suggest anything less than 5 stage for acrylics. I have a friend with a 4 stage Titan who gets good results, but if you haven't purchased yet, I would go for at least 5 stage. Since 5 stage is titans older model now, the 105, you can probably pick it up for a good price at a SW pro show, or other sale event.


----------



## Damon T

I posted this same thing on another thread and then saw this again. Regarding spraying Advance and hvlp. I've been thinning it around 8-15% depending on the feel of the paint. Only used water. Using a 6 stage Titan 115 and the #5 needle setup. Shot the first coat, waited around an hour, shot the 2nd coat. Looked good. Hope I attached the right photo. Hard to get pics in a dark bathroom!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

I was wondering about just jumping to the 5 stage . Most of the units come with the 3 needle set . Pushing wb paints would i need a bigger needle set ? The 5 stage is like 60 bucks more . From my local Kelly Moore store . Also if act fast Titan has the free extra gun.


----------



## Damon T

I thought they came with the 3,4&5 sets, at least mine did. I think getting an extra gun would be cool. Hopefully yours comes with the new Elite gun, not the older Maxum gun. It's really easy to switch out the needle assembly in the new one.


----------

